# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > سوال: آموزش بازی سازی++C????

## REZAsys

ببخشید کسی میتونه چند تا آموزش با این زبان برام بذاره؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## REZAsys

من با توجه به حرفی که شما زدید ، فقط میخواستم بدونم که موتور بازی با دایرکت چه فرقی داره و از کدوم شروع کنم؟اگر میشه شما برام گرافیکی ترین بازی نوشته شده با دایرکت رو که میشناسید برام لینک کنید تا ببنیم کدوم برای بازی سازی بهتره؟اگر دایرکت بهتر بود یه آموزش مقدماتی هم بذارید.

----------


## Armin060

با DirectX که بازی نمی نویسند. البته میشه بازی هم نوشت ولی اصلا به صرفه نیست. با DirectX موتور درست می کنند و با موتور بازی.
راستی، بازی سازی فقط به گرافیک نیست که شما دنبال گرافیکی ترین بازی می گردین.

----------


## REZAsys

خوب منم میگم انجین Texture,Models,Animations,Effect و... رو بهتر اجرا میکنه و کاربرد بیشتری داره ولی شما هنوز به سوال اصلی من که یه آموزش دایرکت بود رو جواب ندادید!!!!

----------


## REZAsys

کاربران محترم دایرکت کار لطفا برای اینکه این تاپیک بدون محتوا نمونه تقاضا میکنم در قالب پی دی اف یا متن آموزشی از دایرکت رو (ترجیحا مقدماتی)اینجا قرار بدن
متشکر

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام دوست عزیز



> اگر میشه شما برام گرافیکی ترین بازی نوشته شده با دایرکت رو که میشناسید برام لینک کنید


Call Of Duty ها, Assassin's Creed و Need For Speed ها و Crysis و farCry مبتنی بر DirectX هستند. فکر کنم همین ها کافی باشه که مطمئن باشی قدرتش زیاده. :قلب:  بیشتر بازی های قوی دنیا مبتنی بر DirectX هستند.
موفق باشی

----------


## Armin060

قابل توجهتون بگم که بازی هایی که گفتید همگی از موتور های گرافیکی استفاده می کنند.
Call of duty : موتور IW. موتور Call of duty 6 نسخه ی چهارم IW بوده.
Assassin's Creed : Anvil
و ...
که موتور های گرافیکی این بازی ها با DirectX نوشته شدند.
قابل توجه جناب REZAsys بگم که اگر می خوان با موتور های گرافیکی به صورت حرفه ای کار کنند باید برنامه نویسی بلد باشند. مثلا فک کردید که با  UDK خالی میشه یه بازی ساخت؟؟ اگر این فکر رو کاردید، کاملا اشتباه کردید. همون طور هم که nagativ_se7en گفتند، بازی سازی به بخش های مختلفی تقسیم میشه که یکی از اون ها برنامه نویسی هست که البته خود برنامه نویسی تو بازی سازی باز به بخش های دیگری تقسیم میشه که کار یک نفر نیست. اگر به شبیه سازیه محیط طبیعی و یا توسعه ی موتور های گرافیکی مثل Unreal و یا هوش مصنوعی و از این قبیل چیز میز ها علاقه دارید برید سراغ برنامه نویسی و ++C رو یاد بگیرید بعد با توجه با علاقتون یکی از شاخه ها رو انتخاب کنید و اگر به طراحی اشیاء سه بعدی و انیمیشن سازی و این جور چیز میز ها علاقه دارید برید Maya و 3DMax و اگر به ساخت Map های بازی ها علاقه دارید برید Editor های موتور گرافیکی ای که استفاده می کنید رو یاد بگیرید. البته خیلی چیز های دیگه هست مثل موسیقی که دیگه من حوصله ی گفتن ندارم.

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام دوست عزیز



> قابل توجهتون بگم که بازی هایی که گفتید همگی از موتور های گرافیکی استفاده می کنند.
> Call of duty : موتور IW. موتور Call of duty 6 نسخه ی چهارم IW بوده.
> Assassin's Creed : Anvil
> و ...
> که موتور های گرافیکی این بازی ها با DirectX نوشته شدند


دوست عزیز من گفتم مبتنی بر DirectX !!! شما معنی مبتنی رو نمیدونید مشکل از من نیست.
موفق باشی

----------


## Armin060

بله، میدونم ببخشید. من واسه RESAsys میگفتم.

----------


## REZAsys

> قابل توجهتون بگم که بازی هایی که گفتید همگی از موتور های گرافیکی استفاده می کنند.
> Call of duty : موتور IW. موتور Call of duty 6 نسخه ی چهارم IW بوده.
> Assassin's Creed : Anvil
> و ...
> که موتور های گرافیکی این بازی ها با DirectX نوشته شدند.
> قابل توجه جناب REZAsys بگم که اگر می خوان با موتور های گرافیکی به صورت حرفه ای کار کنند باید برنامه نویسی بلد باشند. مثلا فک کردید که با UDK خالی میشه یه بازی ساخت؟؟ اگر این فکر رو کاردید، کاملا اشتباه کردید. همون طور هم که nagativ_se7en گفتند، بازی سازی به بخش های مختلفی تقسیم میشه که یکی از اون ها برنامه نویسی هست که البته خود برنامه نویسی تو بازی سازی باز به بخش های دیگری تقسیم میشه که کار یک نفر نیست. اگر به شبیه سازیه محیط طبیعی و یا توسعه ی موتور های گرافیکی مثل Unreal و یا هوش مصنوعی و از این قبیل چیز میز ها علاقه دارید برید سراغ برنامه نویسی و ++C رو یاد بگیرید بعد با توجه با علاقتون یکی از شاخه ها رو انتخاب کنید و اگر به طراحی اشیاء سه بعدی و انیمیشن سازی و این جور چیز میز ها علاقه دارید برید Maya و 3DMax و اگر به ساخت Map های بازی ها علاقه دارید برید Editor های موتور گرافیکی ای که استفاده می کنید رو یاد بگیرید. البته خیلی چیز های دیگه هست مثل موسیقی که دیگه من حوصله ی گفتن ندارم.


اگر شما هم توجه کرده باشید بازی هایی مثل کانتر که بیشترین طرفداران رو داشت با موتورFPS ساخته شده ضمنا فکر نکنید همه ی کار با موتور بازی سازی ، طراحی هست بلکه قسمت عظیم اون برنامه نویسی مخصوصاC-scrip هست که خودش جای توجه داره.
 من طی این دو سه روزه اطلاعات عظیمی از موتورها ی بازی ساز بدست آوردم که ان شاءالله به دوستان تقدیم میکنم

----------


## Armin060

اگر شما هم توجه کرده باشید بازی هایی مثل کانتر که بیشترین طرفداران رو داشت با موتورFPS ساخته شده ضمنا فکر نکنید همه ی کار با موتور بازی سازی ، طراحی هست بلکه قسمت عظیم اون برنامه نویسی مخصوصاC-scrip هست که خودش جای توجه داره.
من طی این دو سه روزه اطلاعات عظیمی از موتورها ی بازی ساز بدست آوردم که ان شاءالله به دوستان تقدیم میکنم 
دیگه به من ربطی نداره. من دیدم داری اشتباه می کنی گفتم خبرت کنم، می خوای گوش کن، می خوای نکن.
در ظمن من گفتم که حوصله گفتن ندارم، واسه همین خیلی چیز میز ها رو ننوشتم.

----------


## REZAsys

> اگر شما هم توجه کرده باشید بازی هایی مثل کانتر که بیشترین طرفداران رو داشت با موتورFPS ساخته شده ضمنا فکر نکنید همه ی کار با موتور بازی سازی ، طراحی هست بلکه قسمت عظیم اون برنامه نویسی مخصوصاC-scrip هست که خودش جای توجه داره.
> من طی این دو سه روزه اطلاعات عظیمی از موتورها ی بازی ساز بدست آوردم که ان شاءالله به دوستان تقدیم میکنم 
> دیگه به من ربطی نداره. من دیدم داری اشتباه می کنی گفتم خبرت کنم، می خوای گوش کن، می خوای نکن.
> در ظمن من گفتم که حوصله گفتن ندارم، واسه همین خیلی چیز میز ها رو ننوشتم.


من نمیدونم چرا دوستان اینقدر از انجین نفرت دارن  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## pswin.pooya

> اگر شما هم توجه کرده باشید بازی هایی مثل کانتر که بیشترین طرفداران رو داشت با موتورFPS ساخته شده ضمنا فکر نکنید همه ی کار با موتور بازی سازی ، طراحی هست بلکه قسمت عظیم اون برنامه نویسی مخصوصاC-scrip هست که خودش جای توجه داره.
>  من طی این دو سه روزه اطلاعات عظیمی از موتورها ی بازی ساز بدست آوردم که ان شاءالله به دوستان تقدیم میکنم


کانتر با FPSC ساخته شده؟ مطمئنی، تا اونجا که من میدونم از انجین half life استفاده کرده.

----------


## REZAsys

> کانتر با FPSC ساخته شده؟ مطمئنی، تا اونجا که من میدونم از انجین half life استفاده کرده.


حقیقتش من هم از یکی از دوستان شنیدم و نمیدونم درسته یا نه

----------


## Armin060

> من نمیدونم چرا دوستان اینقدر از انجین نفرت دارن


اینجا کسی از انجین نفرت نداره. شما اومدی همچی رو قاطی کردی به هم. من و nagativ_se7en هم سعی کردیم بهت بگیم که دنیا چه خبره، ولی کو گوش شنوا.

----------


## REZAsys

> اینجا کسی از انجین نفرت نداره. شما اومدی همچی رو قاطی کردی به هم. من و nagativ_se7en هم سعی کردیم بهت بگیم که دنیا چه خبره، ولی کو گوش شنوا.


ببخشید دوستان مثل اینکه من هنوز نفهمیدم تو دنیا چه خبره میشه یه نفر برام توضیح بده(مسخره نکردم)

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> ببخشید دوستان مثل اینکه من هنوز نفهمیدم تو دنیا چه خبره میشه یه نفر برام توضیح بده(مسخره نکردم)


 سلام دوست عزیز
تو دنیا خبر خاصی نیست!!!
ولی این روشی که شما دارید دنبال میکنید رهش به ترکستان است!! مشکل اینه که هم
میخوای DirectX یادبگیری هم OpenGL کارکنی هم ++C کارکنی هم Game Engine کار کنی
هم مدلسازی کنی و......!!
هدف خودتو مشخص کن. مردم توی یکی از اینها موندن!! شما میخوای همه رو کار کنی؟؟
بعد از همه مهم تر اینکه عجول هستی!! میخوای یک شبه ره صد ساله بری!!
هنوز خودت اول راهی داری آموزش 3D game میدی!! هنوز در مرحله ای نیستی که بخوای
آموزش بدی, اینکه بری آدرس لینک آموزشی بدی هیچ فایده ای نداره. اول خودت یادبگیر
انشاالله به آموزش هم بعد از چند سال میرسی.
اول شما برنامه نویسی رو یاد بگیر بعد اگر خواستی برو سراغ DirectX یا OpenGL ویا ....
موفق باشی

----------


## REZAsys

> اول اینو بگم که کانتر یه بازیی مجزایی نیست.
> و در واقع یه Mod هست برای بازیه Half Life.
> و همونطور که گفته شد از انجین Half Life استفاده میکنه (خاستم اینو بگم که مطما بشی).
> 
> 
> C-Script برای 3D Game Studio هستش.
> 
> 
> هنوز خیلی مونده که کلی اطلاعات بدست بیاری ، و این یه واقعیته.(منظورم این نیست که من خیلی اطلاعات دارم و شما نداری)
> ...


من به بقیه دوستان هم گفتم که دوست دارم پیشرفت کنم و پیشرفت رو تو انجین میبینم ولی کسی نبود که حتی کمی در مورد دایرکت برام توضیح بده ، بعد انتظار دارید تشخیص بدم دایرکت بهتره با انجین ، همون طور که گفتم من دارم به سختی تلاش میکنم تا بتونم موتورها رو مخصوصا3d game رو در حد حرفه ای یاد بگیرم کمی دلرگمی میخواستم ممنون :لبخند:

----------


## REZAsys

> سلام دوست عزیز
> تو دنیا خبر خاصی نیست!!!
> ولی این روشی که شما دارید دنبال میکنید رهش به ترکستان است!! مشکل اینه که هم
> میخوای DirectX یادبگیری هم OpenGL کارکنی هم ++C کارکنی هم Game Engine کار کنی
> هم مدلسازی کنی و......!!
> هدف خودتو مشخص کن. مردم توی یکی از اینها موندن!! شما میخوای همه رو کار کنی؟؟
> بعد از همه مهم تر اینکه عجول هستی!! میخوای یک شبه ره صد ساله بری!!
> هنوز خودت اول راهی داری آموزش 3D game میدی!! هنوز در مرحله ای نیستی که بخوای
> آموزش بدی, اینکه بری آدرس لینک آموزشی بدی هیچ فایده ای نداره. اول خودت یادبگیر
> ...


من از اولم گفتم که میخوام انجین کار کنم ، فقط میخواستم کمی اطلاعات در مورد دایرکت بدست بیارم شاید اون بهتر بود که ماشاءال.. دوستان خسیسن . اون آموزش ها هم فقط برای آشنایی دوستان از انجین و موتورهاش بود که حداقل سایت برنامه نویس و قسمت طراحی بازی آموزشی هم داشته باشه و من ادعا نکردم همه چی بلدم.
موفق باشید

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> من از اولم گفتم که میخوام انجین کار کنم ، فقط میخواستم کمی اطلاعات در مورد دایرکت بدست بیارم شاید اون بهتر بود که ماشاءال.. دوستان خسیسن . اون آموزش ها هم فقط برای آشنایی دوستان از انجین و موتورهاش بود که حداقل سایت برنامه نویس و قسمت طراحی بازی آموزشی هم داشته باشه و من ادعا نکردم همه چی بلدم.
> موفق باشید


سلام دوست عزیز
ما قصدمون این نیست که شما رو دلسرد کنیم. ولی باید واقع بین باشی. همین تاپیک عنوانش چیه؟؟"*آموزش بازی سازی++C????"* 
بعد داخل همین تاپیک میگید که من پیشرفت رو تو انجین میبینم!!!
بعد دوباره میگی دوستان خسیسن و در مورد دایرکت چیزی نمیگن!!!
چی باید بگن؟؟ خودت نگاه کن دیگه من تو پستهای قبلی بهت گفتم قوی ترین بازی های
تحت ویندوز جهان مبتنی بر دایرکت هستند. این یعنی چی؟؟ مشخصه که دایرکت فوق العاده
قدرتمند هست. دیگه لزومی نداره که من بیام یه 40 صفحه مقاله برات بنویسم!! :لبخند گشاده!: 
اینجا باید بقیه راهنمایی کنن و فرد مورد نظر خودش اصل مطلب رو بگیره و بره دنبال یادگیری.
ببین دوست من شما بازی کرایسیس رو در نظر بگیر, اونو با انجین نوشتن ولی انجین اون
Game maker نیست!!!!
یه عده آدم متخصص که هر کدوم فقط تو یک زمینه تخصص داره جمع شدن و اون بازی رو نوشتن. کسی که دایرکت کار میکنه دیگه توی تیم مدلسازی کار به کار کسی نداره و اصلا
اون ورا پیداش نمیشه!!!
توی تیم مدلسازی هم مثلا 5 نفر فقط اسلحه میسازن و با ساخت ماشین کاری ندارن.
میبینی؟؟ همه فقط یه زمینه رو گرفتن و اونو دنبال میکنن. نتیجش چی شده؟؟ توی حیطه
خودشون بهترین هستند.شما اول تحقیق کن بعد شروع کن. با گیم میکر نمیتونی NFS بسازی. ولی اگر دایرکت کار خوبی باشی میتونی تو یک تیم مثل NFS فعالیت کنی.
به قول معروف "همه کاره هیچ کاره" بودن به درد نمیخوره.
تو گوگل سرچ کن, هزاران صفحه برای دایرکت و...... میتونی پیدا کنی.



> کمی دلرگمی میخواستم ممنون


ما هم نمیخوایم دلسردت کنیم. ولی اگر این راهی که داری میری ادامه بدی مطمئن باش
بعد از یک مدت کوتاه خودت دلسرد میشی.
و درنهایت زیاد حساسیت نشون نده, سریع شروع به یادگیری بکن که وقت طلاست.
در آخر هم برای اینکه بهت نشون بدم بازی سازی سازماندهی شده هستش مشخصات اسلحه های 
Call Of Duty 4 رو برات عکسشو میذارم تا خودت ببینی چطور براش زحمت میکشن. 
با گیم انجین ساده نمیشه از این کار ها کرد!!

----------


## REZAsys

> حداقل وقتی که تا چند سال دیگه که  انشاالله ، شما 3D Game Studio یا چیز دیگه ای رو کامل یادگرفتی ، 
> و خیلی درگیر کارکردن باهاش شدی و کلی تجربه کسب کردی ، و در اون موقع هم کلی فکرت مشغول یه سری مشکلات جدید هست ، اون وقت یکی میاد ازت میپرسه که : "می خوام 3D Game Studio یاد بگیرم ، میشه فقط تو 10 خط برام توضیح بدید ؟!!!!! "
> 
> شما رو نمیدونم ، ولی من فرار میکنم !!!!
> البته شاید این مشکل من باشه. چون دیگه مغزم نمیکشه که با این وضعیت بیام به یکی طوری توضیح بدم که فردا به مشکل نخوره. ( اون هم مثلا تو 10 خط)
> 
> اگه توقع داری که اینجا کسی برات Link بزاره ، خوب ، شما که اطلاعاتی از 3D Game Studio و Unreal و ... 
> اینها رو بدست آوردی ، خوب باید بتونی خودت اینم ردیف کنی.


ببینید من انتظار ندارم شما در ده خط به من دایرکت یاد بدید همین طور که میگید کار راحتی هم نیست اما من گفتم که حداقل یه مقدمه ای باشه تا راه خودم رو انتخاب کنم اصلا شاید من روزی یه دایرکت کار شدم و من این هم گفتم که با انجین کاملا آشنا هستم و منابع خودم رو در تاپیک جدیدی که باز کردم ذکر کردم مثلا برای اول کار شما فقط بگید طراحی چهطوری تو دایرکت تاثیر داره؟؟

----------


## REZAsys

> سلام دوست عزیز
> ما قصدمون این نیست که شما رو دلسرد کنیم. ولی باید واقع بین باشی. همین تاپیک عنوانش چیه؟؟"*آموزش بازی سازی++C????"* 
> بعد داخل همین تاپیک میگید که من پیشرفت رو تو انجین میبینم!!!
> بعد دوباره میگی دوستان خسیسن و در مورد دایرکت چیزی نمیگن!!!
> چی باید بگن؟؟ خودت نگاه کن دیگه من تو پستهای قبلی بهت گفتم قوی ترین بازی های
> تحت ویندوز جهان مبتنی بر دایرکت هستند. این یعنی چی؟؟ مشخصه که دایرکت فوق العاده
> قدرتمند هست. دیگه لزومی نداره که من بیام یه 40 صفحه مقاله برات بنویسم!!
> اینجا باید بقیه راهنمایی کنن و فرد مورد نظر خودش اصل مطلب رو بگیره و بره دنبال یادگیری.
> ببین دوست من شما بازی کرایسیس رو در نظر بگیر, اونو با انجین نوشتن ولی انجین اون
> ...


آقا مرتضی شما شخصا چه قدر با موتورها کار کردید و با کدام موتورها ؟ میخوام ببینم که شما تونستید بین دایرکت و انجین یکی رو که شایسته تره رو انتخاب کنید.
ضمنا منظور شما از راه غلطی که من دارم ازش میگذرم چیه؟؟ نکنه انجینه !! 
علاوه بر اینها به نظر بنده با انجین حتیCall Of Duty 4 هم میشه ساخت .
من شنیدم در ساخت بازی های حرفه ای  اول یک انجین باید طراحی و برنامه نویسی کرد و بعد بازی رو باهاش ساخت در بازی شمشیر نادر هم همین طور بود.

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> آقا مرتضی شما شخصا چه قدر با موتورها کار کردید و با کدام موتورها ؟ میخوام ببینم که شما تونستید بین دایرکت و انجین یکی رو که شایسته تره رو انتخاب کنید.
> ضمنا منظور شما از راه غلطی که من دارم ازش میگذرم چیه؟؟ نکنه انجینه !! 
> علاوه بر اینها به نظر بنده با انجین حتیCall Of Duty 4 هم میشه ساخت .
> من شنیدم در ساخت بازی های حرفه ای اول یک انجین باید طراحی و برنامه نویسی کرد و بعد بازی رو باهاش ساخت در بازی شمشیر نادر هم همین طور بود.


 سلام دوست من
من خودم به شخصه بین دایرکت و انجین, دایرکت رو انتخاب میکنم. چرا؟ چون با دایرکت میشه
انجین نوشت و خیلی کارهای دیگه کرد. ولی با انجین نمیشه انجین نوشت!!
 بله Call of Duty رو هم با انجین نوشتن. ولی انجینش رو از اینترنت دانلود نکردن!!
انقدر گرون هست که من و شما خوابشم نبینیم!!
در مورد راه غلط هم من منظورم این نیست که انجین کار نکن. منظورم اینه که درست انتخاب
کن. شما تاپیک هایی که زدید رو تو بخش های دیگه دیدم. خودت هم نمیدونی ++C کار کنی
یا انجین کار کنی یا دایرکت کار کنی یا......
به هر حال من هر چی بگم مثل اینکه شما قانع نمیشی!!!
صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند. دوست من هر چیزی رو که خودت دوست داری انتخاب
کن.
موفق باشی

----------


## Armin060

> ببینید من انتظار ندارم شما در ده خط به من دایرکت یاد بدید همین طور که میگید کار راحتی هم نیست اما من گفتم که حداقل یه مقدمه ای باشه تا راه خودم رو انتخاب کنم اصلا شاید من روزی یه دایرکت کار شدم و من این هم گفتم که با انجین کاملا آشنا هستم و منابع خودم رو در تاپیک جدیدی که باز کردم ذکر کردم مثلا برای اول کار شما فقط بگید طراحی چهطوری تو دایرکت تاثیر داره؟؟


DirectX چیزی مخصوص بازی نیست. DirectX واسه پردازش به وسیله ی چیزی به علاوه ی CPU هست. یعنی مثلا نورپردازی رو همش رو با CPU انجام نمیده و کار هایی که میشه رو به کارت گرافیکی واگذار میکنه. اینطوری حجم زیادی از پردازش های CPU کم میشه. از طرف دیگه X آخر DirectX یک مجهول هست ( البته این تعبیری هست که من کردم ) و میتونه چیزی مثل 3D یا Sound و ... باشه. مثلا Direct3D که برای پردازش با CPU و GPU استفاده میشه. DirectX در واقع فقط چند تا API هست که همه ی پردازش ها ی مربوط به این API ها به CPU واگذار نمیشه. البته خیلی امکانات گسترده ای داره، به این سادگی که من گفتم نیست. پس با DirectX هم میشه بازی ساخت و هم میشه موتور گرافیکی ساخت و هم میشه موتور صوتی ساخت و هم میشه برنامه های کاربردی ساخت و ... مثلا فکر کردی که وقتی موس رو میبری روی یه Button چه اتفاقی میفته؟ آیا همه کار ها توسط CPU انجام میشه؟ البته من نمیگم که اینجا از DirectX استفاده شده ولی میشه استفاده کرد. یا مثلا رسم نمودار های سه بعدی و دو بعدی در برخی برنامه ها.

حالا واسه راحتر شدن یکسری کار ها مثل بازی سازی Game Engine ساختن که با استفاده از همین API ها و یکسری چیز میز دیگه نوشته شده که مثلا به جای اینکه شما خیلی از چیز میز ها رو به صورت ریاضی ببینید ( تو DirectX اینطوری هست ) به شکل واقعی خودش ببینید. مثلا محل یه آدم رو به صورت یک ماتریس نبینید و به جاش مثلا ببینید که روی کوه ایستاده. البته Game Engine ها ای قابلیت رو به شما میدن که مختصات دقیق اجسام رو هم داشته باشید.
 و البته Game Engine ها فقط کار های مربوط به گرافیک چند بعدی رو انجام نمیدن، بلکه کار های زیاد دیگری مثل انتقال صوت در محیط چند بعدی و یا اجرای قوانین فیزیک، کار با ورودی ها برای مثلا دسته های بازی و ...
اما با این حال توسط موتور تنها نمیشه یه بازی حرفه ای ساخت. مثلا هوش مصنوعی رو میشه با موتور درست کرد؟؟ البته یکسری موتور ها امکاناتی دارند که مقداری از هوش مصنوعی رو پوشش میده، اما آیا توانایی داره که کاملا هوش مصنوعی رو پوشش بده؟ اگر شما بخواید از موتوری برای ساخت بازی تون استفاده کنید و مثلا اون موتور مثلا در سایه ها قابلیت هایی رو نداشت که شما می خواستید، آیا موتور توانایی برآورده کردن درخواست های شما را دارد؟

----------


## REZAsys

> DirectX چیزی مخصوص بازی نیست. DirectX واسه پردازش به وسیله ی چیزی به علاوه ی CPU هست. یعنی مثلا نورپردازی رو همش رو با CPU انجام نمیده و کار هایی که میشه رو به کارت گرافیکی واگذار میکنه. اینطوری حجم زیادی از پردازش های CPU کم میشه. از طرف دیگه X آخر DirectX یک مجهول هست ( البته این تعبیری هست که من کردم ) و میتونه چیزی مثل 3D یا Sound و ... باشه. مثلا Direct3D که برای پردازش با CPU و GPU استفاده میشه. DirectX در واقع فقط چند تا API هست که همه ی پردازش ها ی مربوط به این API ها به CPU واگذار نمیشه. البته خیلی امکانات گسترده ای داره، به این سادگی که من گفتم نیست. پس با DirectX هم میشه بازی ساخت و هم میشه موتور گرافیکی ساخت و هم میشه موتور صوتی ساخت و هم میشه برنامه های کاربردی ساخت و ... مثلا فکر کردی که وقتی موس رو میبری روی یه Button چه اتفاقی میفته؟ آیا همه کار ها توسط CPU انجام میشه؟ البته من نمیگم که اینجا از DirectX استفاده شده ولی میشه استفاده کرد. یا مثلا رسم نمودار های سه بعدی و دو بعدی در برخی برنامه ها.
> 
> حالا واسه راحتر شدن یکسری کار ها مثل بازی سازی Game Engine ساختن. Game Engine ها فقط کار های مربوط به گرافیک چند بعدی رو انجام نمیدن، بلکه کار های زیاد دیگری مثل انتقال صوت در محیط چند بعدی و یا اجرای قوانین فیزیک، کار با ورودی ها برای مثلا دسته های بازی و ...
> اما با این حال توسط موتور تنها نمیشه یه بازی حرفه ای ساخت. مثلا هوش مصنوعی رو میشه با موتور درست کرد؟؟ البته یکسری موتور ها امکاناتی دارند که مقداری از هوش مصنوعی رو پوشش میده، اما آیا توانایی داره که کاملا هوش مصنوعی رو پوشش بده؟ اگر شما بخواید از موتوری برای ساخت بازی تون استفاده کنید و مثلا اون موتور مثلا در سایه ها قابلیت هایی رو نداشت که شما می خواستید، آیا موتور توانایی برآورده کردن درخواست های شما را دارد؟


کاملا درست میگید یه موتور نمیتونه تمام خواسته هایمون رو برآورده کنه اما یه شخص عادی با حتی حرفه ای مثل شما یا دوستانی که توی این بخش فعالیت میکنند میتونند و قادر هستند یه موتور بازی سازی رو طراحی و برنامه نویسی کنند . حتما هیچ کس قدرت ساخت یه انجین رو نداره پس نمیتونیم ادعا کنیم که بریم دایرکت یاد بگیریم تا بوسیله ی اون بتونیم یه انجین مستقل بسازیم . اصلا بین شما کسی هست که تونسته باشه این کار رو بکنه؟؟؟
اگر هم بخواهیم یه بازی به سختی با دایرکت بسازیم باید خیلی تلاش کرد ، یعنی شاید به سختی بتونیم یه بازی مثل اونی که دوستانمون در تاپیک دایرکت ساختن بشه درست نمیگم؟

----------


## REZAsys

> سلام دوست من
> من خودم به شخصه بین دایرکت و انجین, دایرکت رو انتخاب میکنم. چرا؟ چون با دایرکت میشه
> انجین نوشت و خیلی کارهای دیگه کرد. ولی با انجین نمیشه انجین نوشت!!
>  بله Call of Duty رو هم با انجین نوشتن. ولی انجینش رو از اینترنت دانلود نکردن!!
> انقدر گرون هست که من و شما خوابشم نبینیم!!
> در مورد راه غلط هم من منظورم این نیست که انجین کار نکن. منظورم اینه که درست انتخاب
> کن. شما تاپیک هایی که زدید رو تو بخش های دیگه دیدم. خودت هم نمیدونی ++C کار کنی
> یا انجین کار کنی یا دایرکت کار کنی یا......
> به هر حال من هر چی بگم مثل اینکه شما قانع نمیشی!!!
> ...


آقا مرتضی شما که دایرکت رو انتخاب کردی تا الان تونستی به کجا برسی؟؟ببخشید ولی شغلی در این زمینه الان دارید؟؟

----------


## Armin060

> کاملا درست میگید یه موتور نمیتونه تمام خواسته هایمون رو برآورده کنه اما یه شخص عادی با حتی حرفه ای مثل شما یا دوستانی که توی این بخش فعالیت میکنند میتونند و قادر هستند یه موتور بازی سازی رو طراحی و برنامه نویسی کنند . حتما هیچ کس قدرت ساخت یه انجین رو نداره پس نمیتونیم ادعا کنیم که بریم دایرکت یاد بگیریم تا بوسیله ی اون بتونیم یه انجین مستقل بسازیم . اصلا بین شما کسی هست که تونسته باشه این کار رو بکنه؟؟؟
> اگر هم بخواهیم یه بازی به سختی با دایرکت بسازیم باید خیلی تلاش کرد ، یعنی شاید به سختی بتونیم یه بازی مثل اونی که دوستانمون در تاپیک دایرکت ساختن بشه درست نمیگم؟


ببین اینجا کسی شما رو مجبور نمیکنه که بری DirectX یاد بگیری و همون طور که گفتم  ( زبونم گیس دراورد انقدر گفتم، مو که ... ) DirectX مخصوص بازی نیست و موتور های بازی سازی مخصوص اینکار هستند. بعد دیگران رو نمی دونم ولی خودم که اول کار هستم به من به چشم یه حرفه ای نگاه نکن. در ضمن اون بازی هایی که تو اون تاپیک دیدی فقط واسه تمرین و یاد گرفتن بود نه واقعا ساخت بازی و البته توسط افراد مبتدی ساخته شده بود.
خیلی ها هم هستند که موتور ساختن و یا توانایی این کار رو دارند، که تو همین سایت هم فعالیت می کنند. ولی یه موتور مثل Unreal نیاز به صد ها نفر برنامه نویس، فیزیک دان، گرافیست و تخصص های دیگه نیاز داره که باید هر کدوم از این اشخاص در کار خود جزو دسته ی حرفه ای ها باشند.

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> آقا مرتضی شما که دایرکت رو انتخاب کردی تا الان تونستی به کجا برسی؟؟ببخشید ولی شغلی در این زمینه الان دارید؟؟


 سلام دوست من
من گفتم اگر بخوام یکی رو انتخاب کنم اون دایرکت هست.
من الان اصلا سمت دایرکت نمیرم, چرا؟؟؟ چون رشتم مدیریت صنعتی هست و هم باید 
دانشگاه برم هم اینکه این ترم نزدیک به1800 صفحه درس باید پاس کنم, ++C رو تمرین کنم,
یه کتاب 435 صفحه ای رو ترجمه کنم, روزی 3-4 ساعت موسیقی کار کنم, تو انجمن های
موسیقی گشت و گذار کنم, توی انجمن های مدیریتی گشت و گذار کنم, توی انجمن هایی
مثل اینجا گشت و گذار کنم, توی سایت های مختلف دنبال مطالب آموزشی بگردم, کتاب های
مختلف رو هم بخونم( حال کردی چقدر زحمت میکشم؟؟ :لبخند گشاده!: ) نتیجه اش این میشه که شبها
ساعت 4 میخوابم.دیگه وقت سر خاروندن هم ندارم.
موفق باشی

----------


## Armin060

راستی شما اگر نگران آینده ی شغلی خودتون هستید و قصد ندارید برید خارج از ایران با وضعیت فعلی نه با انجین میشه پول درآورد و نه با DirectX و نه با OpenGL و ...
حالا شاید زمان شما پیدا بشه که در اون صورت واسه همه ی این زمینه ها کار پیدا میشه

----------


## REZAsys

> سلام دوست من
> من گفتم اگر بخوام یکی رو انتخاب کنم اون دایرکت هست.
> من الان اصلا سمت دایرکت نمیرم, چرا؟؟؟ چون رشتم مدیریت صنعتی هست و هم باید 
> دانشگاه برم هم اینکه این ترم نزدیک به1800 صفحه درس باید پاس کنم, ++C رو تمرین کنم,
> یه کتاب 435 صفحه ای رو ترجمه کنم, روزی 3-4 ساعت موسیقی کار کنم, تو انجمن های
> موسیقی گشت و گذار کنم, توی انجمن های مدیریتی گشت و گذار کنم, توی انجمن هایی
> مثل اینجا گشت و گذار کنم, توی سایت های مختلف دنبال مطالب آموزشی بگردم, کتاب های
> مختلف رو هم بخونم( حال کردی چقدر زحمت میکشم؟؟) نتیجه اش این میشه که شبها
> ساعت 4 میخوابم.دیگه وقت سر خاروندن هم ندارم.
> موفق باشی


این سوال به اینجا ربطی نداره ولی خوب یه کم ربط داره :لبخند گشاده!: 
به نظر شما من دانشگاه بهتره برم کاربردکامپیوتر(برنامه نویسی) یا گرافیک؟؟

----------


## REZAsys

> راستی شما اگر نگران آینده ی شغلی خودتون هستید و قصد ندارید برید خارج از ایران با وضعیت فعلی نه با انجین میشه پول درآورد و نه با DirectX و نه با OpenGL و ...
> حالا شاید زمان شما پیدا بشه که در اون صورت واسه همه ی این زمینه ها کار پیدا میشه


آخه من الان خیلی از ایرانی ها رو دیدم که درحال ساخت بازی هستند و یه تیم10نفره با هم این کار رو میکنند . من هم گفتم شاید بتونم یکی از اونها باشم . لازم باشه خارج هم میرم :گریه:

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> این سوال به اینجا ربطی نداره ولی خوب یه کم ربط داره
> به نظر شما من دانشگاه بهتره برم کاربردکامپیوتر(برنامه نویسی) یا گرافیک؟؟


علاقه مهمه.
میدونی چرا تو کشور های دیگه دانشجو ها موفق هستند؟؟؟ چون هر رشته ای که دوست 
دارن میرن, در نتیجه چون علاقه دارن زحمت میکشن و پیشرفت میکنن. شما اگر علاقه نداشته باشی, رشته فیزیک اتمی هم بری فایده نداره. اون رشته ای رو برو که دوست داری.
مثلا من خودم گواهی نامه مدلسازی صنعتی رو دارم. ولی اصلا سمت نرم افزارهای طراحی
صنعتی نرفتم. چون علاقه ام بهش نسبت به چیزهای دیگه کمتر بود.



> آخه من الان خیلی از ایرانی ها رو دیدم که درحال ساخت بازی هستند و یه تیم10نفره با هم این کار رو میکنند . من هم گفتم شاید بتونم یکی از اونها باشم . لازم باشه خارج هم میرم


الان تو ایران تیم های نرم افزاری هستند که محصولاتشون رو در خارج از کشور ارائه میکنن و توی کشور کسی اطلاع
ازشون نداره. 
در ضمن همیشه که اینطور نمیمونه. شما اگر دوست داری برو دنبالش چند سال دیگه که مسلط شدی مطمئن باش
کار خوب پیدا میشه برات
موفق باشی

----------


## Armin060

> آخه من الان خیلی از ایرانی ها رو دیدم که درحال ساخت بازی هستند و یه تیم10نفره با هم این کار رو میکنند . من هم گفتم شاید بتونم یکی از اونها باشم . لازم باشه خارج هم میرم


شما فکر کردید این تیم های ده نفره چقدر پول در میارن و یا اصلا پولی در میارن !!!!؟؟؟
بهترین هاشون دیگه همین شمشیر نادر و گرشاسپ هستند، به نظرتون این بازی ها چقدر فروش داشته و یا اصلا فروشی داشته !!!!؟؟؟؟
راستی اگر وضعیت همینطوری باشه من تا چند سال دیگه از ایران خداحافظی می کنم، خواستی بیا با هم بریم.  :لبخند گشاده!: 




> الان تو ایران تیم های نرم افزاری هستند که محصولاتشون رو در خارج از کشور ارائه میکنن و توی کشور کسی اطلاع
> ازشون نداره.


اینم هست، من خبر ندارم. ولی خوب با این حال خیلی کمه. خیلی خیلی خیلی کم.

----------


## REZAsys

> شما فکر کردید این تیم های ده نفره چقدر پول در میارن و یا اصلا پولی در میارن !!!!؟؟؟
> بهترین هاشون دیگه همین شمشیر نادر و گرشاسپ هستند، به نظرتون این بازی ها چقدر فروش داشته و یا اصلا فروشی داشته !!!!؟؟؟؟
> راستی من تا چند سال دیگه از ایران خداحافظی می کنم، خواستی بیا با هم بریم.


سفر خوش بگذره.
ضمنا بله شمشیر نادر3000تا یا بیشتر فروش داشته یه بازیه آنلاین هم بود به اسم تراوین اون یه 
میلیارد درآمد داشته.
الان من شخصا مشتاقم بازی های ایرانی رو بخرم و بازی کنم.
 پس بازی سازی هم بد نیست :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## REZAsys

> علاقه مهمه.
> میدونی چرا تو کشور های دیگه دانشجو ها موفق هستند؟؟؟ چون هر رشته ای که دوست 
> دارن میرن, در نتیجه چون علاقه دارن زحمت میکشن و پیشرفت میکنن. شما اگر علاقه نداشته باشی, رشته فیزیک اتمی هم بری فایده نداره. اون رشته ای رو برو که دوست داری.
> مثلا من خودم گواهی نامه مدلسازی صنعتی رو دارم. ولی اصلا سمت نرم افزارهای طراحی
> صنعتی نرفتم. چون علاقه ام بهش نسبت به چیزهای دیگه کمتر بود.


من زیاد به کدنویسی علاقه ندارم پس نتیجه میگیرم برم گرافیک . راستی واسه گرافیک شغل خوبی هست یا نه؟

----------


## Armin060

تراویان درآمد زیادی داشته و البته یه بازی یه جهانی هست. حالا نمی دونم ساخت ایرانه یا نه.
ولی در مورد شمشیر نادر آیا 3000 نسخه کافیه؟ 3000 نسخه با چه قیمتی؟ ولی خوب واسه اولین بار خیلی خوبه، خبر نداشتم.
البته بگم که اگر واقعا علاقه داری و استعداد داری و عجله نکنی و نخوای که همه چیز رو یاد بگیری، می تونی یه حرفه ای بشی و اگر بشی کار زیاد هست، نگران نباش. البته باز هم میگم وضعیت خیلی روشن نیست، شاید تا اون موقع بازی سازی افت کنه ولی بعید می دونم. شاید تا اون موقع ایران هم پیشرفت کنه، ولی اگر نکنه، چون شما یه حرفه ای هستید راحت می تونید برید و در خارج از کشور فعالیت کنید و یا شاید خودتون وضعیت ایران رو درست کنید. در هر حال اگر یه حرفه ای بشید نگران آینده ی شغلیتون نباشید

----------


## REZAsys

> تراویان درآمد زیادی داشته و البته یه بازی یه جهانی هست. حالا نمی دونم ساخت ایرانه یا نه.
> ولی در مورد شمشیر نادر آیا 3000 نسخه کافیه؟ 3000 نسخه با چه قیمتی؟ ولی خوب واسه اولین بار خیلی خوبه، خبر نداشتم.
> البته بگم که اگر واقعا علاقه داری و استعداد داری و عجله نکنی و نخوای که همه چیز رو یاد بگیری، می تونی یه حرفه ای بشی و اگر بشی کار زیاد هست، نگران نباش. البته باز هم میگم وضعیت خیلی روشن نیست، شاید تا اون موقع بازی سازی افت کنه ولی بعید می دونم. شاید تا اون موقع ایران هم پیشرفت کنه، ولی اگر نکنه، چون شما یه حرفه ای هستید راحت می تونید برید و در خارج از کشور فعالیت کنید.


خیلی ممنون سعی میکنم بهترین انتخاب رو داشته باشم و همیشه پایوند اون باشم اگر بازی سازی تو ایران رشد کرده بود که بازی سازی رو بهطور حرفه ای ادامه میدم و اگر نشد میرم همون گرافیک رو ادامه میدم و میرم تو کار فتوشاپ و از این چرت و پرت ها :ناراحت:

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> خیلی ممنون سعی میکنم بهترین انتخاب رو داشته باشم و همیشه پایوند اون باشم اگر بازی سازی تو ایران رشد کرده بود که بازی سازی رو بهطور حرفه ای ادامه میدم و اگر نشد میرم همون گرافیک رو ادامه میدم و میرم تو کار فتوشاپ و از این چرت و پرت ها


خوب از همین الان هم میتونی بری سمت 3D Max یا Maya که هم تو بازی سازی در کاربرد
داره هم تو انیمشن سازی.(درآمدش هم خیلی خوبه و هم اینکه شغل لذت بخشی هست)
موفق باشی

----------


## REZAsys

> خوب از همین الان هم میتونی بری سمت 3D Max یا Maya که هم تو بازی سازی در کاربرد
> داره هم تو انیمشن سازی.(درآمدش هم خیلی خوبه و هم اینکه شغل لذت بخشی هست)
> موفق باشی


یه چیز مسخره من نمیتونم 3d max 2010 رو نصب کنم تازه خریدم وسطای نصب هنگ میکنه و نصب وای میسه؟

----------


## Armin060

پشت 3D Max 2010 من نوشته :

System Requirements
Microsoft Windows Vista (SP1) 32 or 64 bit HomeBasic, Home Premium, Business, Enterprise, Ultimate Operating System
Windows XP Professional ( SP2 and SP3 ) or professional x64 edition (SP2) Operationg System
Intel Pentium 4 processor, 2 GHz or faster, Intel Xeon, Intel Core, AMD Athlon 64, AMD opteron, or later 1GB RAM minimum
Direct3D10, Direct3D 9 or OpenGL capable graphics card
DVD-ROM driveو یکسری چیز میز دیگه. ببین مطابقت داره.
راستی یه خط مونده به اخر نشون میده که از DirectX در 3DMax استفاده شده !

----------


## flamingo

سلام 
آقای REZAsys من این تاپیک رو از اول دنبال میکردم. به من ربطی نداره ها!! ولی این همه آدم برای تو وقت گذاشتن
و راهنمایی کردن شما رو!!! اگر اون دکمه تشکر رو فشار بدی زمین به آسمون نمیرسه!!!
تو این سایت همه خودخواه هستند.
خداحافظ

----------


## REZAsys

> پشت 3D Max 2010 من نوشته :
> 
> System Requirements
> Microsoft Windows Vista (SP1) 32 or 64 bit HomeBasic, Home Premium, Business, Enterprise, Ultimate Operating System
> Windows XP Professional ( SP2 and SP3 ) or professional x64 edition (SP2) Operationg System
> Intel Pentium 4 processor, 2 GHz or faster, Intel Xeon, Intel Core, AMD Athlon 64, AMD opteron, or later 1GB RAM minimum
> Direct3D10, Direct3D 9 or OpenGL capable graphics card
> DVD-ROM driveو یکسری چیز میز دیگه. ببین مطابقت داره.
> راستی یه خط مونده به اخر نشون میده که از DirectX در 3DMax استفاده شده !


بله مشکل از رم کامپیوتره رم من256هست ، مجبورم از مایا استفاده کنم

----------


## REZAsys

> سلام 
> آقای REZAsys من این تاپیک رو از اول دنبال میکردم. به من ربطی نداره ها!! ولی این همه آدم برای تو وقت گذاشتن
> و راهنمایی کردن شما رو!!! اگر اون دکمه تشکر رو فشار بدی زمین به آسمون نمیرسه!!!
> تو این سایت همه خودخواه هستند.
> خداحافظ


دوستان واقعا ببخشید جنابflamingo راست میگن من مشغول بحث شدم از چیزهای دیگه غافل شدم. :لبخند:  :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> سلام 
> آقای REZAsys من این تاپیک رو از اول دنبال میکردم. به من ربطی نداره ها!! ولی این همه آدم برای تو وقت گذاشتن
> و راهنمایی کردن شما رو!!! اگر اون دکمه تشکر رو فشار بدی زمین به آسمون نمیرسه!!!
> تو این سایت همه خودخواه هستند.
> خداحافظ


 سلام دوست عزیز
اینجا کسی برای تشکر مطلب نمیذاره. واقعا برای کسی که برای جمع کردن تشکر پست
بذاره و مطلب بنویسه باید تاسف خورد.



> بله مشکل از رم کامپیوتره رم من256هست ، مجبورم از مایا استفاده کنم


256 فکر کنم برای مایا هم کافی نباشه, کلا" اگر میخوای کار گرافیکی بکنی باید رم سیستم
بالا باشه. مثلا تو مایا 2010 رم پیشنهاد شده 4 گیگ هستش.
اگر هم خواستی 3D کار کنی نسخه 9 خیلی خوبه. من خودم دیدمش از 2010 سبک تر
هستش و برای کار خوبه. 2010 فرقش با 9 ( منظورم 2009 نیست) توی  امکانات حرفه ای
مشخص میشه.
موفق باشی

----------


## REZAsys

> سلام دوست عزیز
> اینجا کسی برای تشکر مطلب نمیذاره. واقعا برای کسی که برای جمع کردن تشکر پست
> بذاره و مطلب بنویسه باید تاسف خورد.
> 
> 256 فکر کنم برای مایا هم کافی نباشه, کلا" اگر میخوای کار گرافیکی بکنی باید رم سیستم
> بالا باشه. مثلا تو مایا 2010 رم پیشنهاد شده 4 گیگ هستش.
> اگر هم خواستی 3D کار کنی نسخه 9 خیلی خوبه. من خودم دیدمش از 2010 سبک تر
> هستش و برای کار خوبه. 2010 فرقش با 9 ( منظورم 2009 نیست) توی  امکانات حرفه ای
> مشخص میشه.
> موفق باشی


از لطفتون خیلی ممنون
بله انشاءالله باید رم بالای2گیگ بخرم رمم خیلی پایینه با اینکه گرافیکم256هست ولی خوب رم واجبتره . ضمنا سعی میکنم نسخه ی9اون رو گیر بیارم البته اگر رمم رو بالا ببرم همون 3d max که بهتره
بازی ممنون

----------

